# "Demonstrates a commitment to equal opportunities"



## captain_insano (Dec 15, 2005)

I'll explain this as best as I can...

I have an interview tomorrow for a position I really want but I'm stuck on one particular aspect. The interviewer has sent me a job spec of what they want and they are going to question me on each section. However, I can't for the life of me think of an example of how I have "demonstrated a commitment to equal opportunites". Obviously I am for it but I can't really give an example of how I have demonstrated it in the past.

Can anyone help?

Please?


----------



## blamblam (Dec 15, 2005)

Say some of your best friends are Muslim. And that you don't call it "Christmas".


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 15, 2005)

If you want to go one better than that mention that you know what Diwali is.


----------



## captain_insano (Dec 15, 2005)

This is why I'm having trouble coming up with summink


----------



## revol68 (Dec 15, 2005)

"some of my best friends are differently abled, black, lesbian, HIV positive muslims." 

Or you could tell them you go for a curry every friday.


----------



## blamblam (Dec 15, 2005)

revol68 said:
			
		

> "some of my best friends are differently abled, black, lesbian, HIV positive muslims."
> 
> Or you could tell them you go for a curry every friday.


And you were really sad when Richard Pryor died.

Nah seriously you could say something like at a previous job you suggested they do some leaflet (or section of their website) with bigger text for the partially sighted, or in some minority language common there, like Turkish or something maybe?


----------



## Cadmus (Dec 15, 2005)

Say u wanted to go to court for sex discrimination once...make up a great story and that's it.


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Dec 15, 2005)

Are you all suggesting that he should lie?


----------



## revol68 (Dec 15, 2005)

5T3R30TYP3 said:
			
		

> Are you all suggesting that he should lie?



It's a job interview isn't  mandatory?


----------



## likesfish (Dec 16, 2005)

best I came up with worked at a place running a kitchen advisor there was muslim so kept a plate of food for him to scoff about 4 pm. when he was fasting during rammadam 
  claim to challenge some one over casual racism always a good one 
 thinking of ways to communicate with death people


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 16, 2005)

> thinking of ways to communicate with death people




ouji board??????


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 16, 2005)

likesfish said:
			
		

> thinking of ways to communicate with death people



Hire Doris Stokes?

hehe


----------



## j.w. Gilmore (Dec 16, 2005)

*Job Intervie*




			
				captain_insano said:
			
		

> I'll explain this as best as I can...
> 
> I have an interview tomorrow for a position I really want but I'm stuck on one particular aspect. The interviewer has sent me a job spec of what they want and they are going to question me on each section. However, I can't for the life of me think of an example of how I have "demonstrated a commitment to equal opportunites". Obviously I am for it but I can't really give an example of how I have demonstrated it in the past.
> 
> ...



I used to be a diversity and anti racism trainer.  Just tell them this.  ¨I´ve always taken each person on their merit and have worked to become as multi cultural as I could in my personal life.  I think that my view of multi culturalism and the fact that I have advocated it every I have worked previously, would be a great asset.¨


----------

